# Post emergents for canadians



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Just wondering if there are any good post emergents available locally that we would not have to order or go to the states to get? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 13, 2019)

Killex and Par3 are both available online shipped from Alberta/Manitoba etc.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

There are several threads geared towards Canadians. There isn't anything good you can get without ordering.

Lawnproducts.ca sells the American version of Killex.


----------



## Lungal09 (Feb 19, 2020)

I bought killex at cdn tire. You just have to tell them it's for poison ivy or something invasive like that or they won't sell it to you


----------



## Ellford (Apr 19, 2020)

Depends where you live @Lungal09 - Here in BC we drink Killex for breakfast! I've shipped some to some members back east, as it's not sold in ONT that I'm aware of.

...and @Trogdor whatever you do - don't waste your $$$ on that organic crap that doesn't do anything.

I'd suggest ordering off Seedworld and/or check the Ontario forum to see if other members want to go in on orders with you.


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh ok sounds good. Is killex something that kills weed but not your lawn?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

dubzino said:


> Oh ok sounds good. Is killex something that kills weed but not your lawn?


Yes. Active ingredient is 2,4D. Just order Par3 on eBay from Manitoba and you will be set..


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Isnt killex enough? What is par 3?


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

So I found the par3 on ebay you were refering to. Does this one also need to be mixed or is it pre=mixed?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

dubzino said:


> So I found the par3 on ebay you were refering to. Does this one also need to be mixed or is it pre=mixed?


Google the label and the one for Killex. All information is right there. Label is law many here will tell you.


----------



## Mok (May 29, 2019)

dubzino said:


> Isnt killex enough? What is par 3?


Read this guide:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6334

It really depends what you have in your lawn. Try not to put things unnecessarily on your lawn. It wastes time/money and puts the chems on your lawn.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Just a point of reference on the OP: Ontario has banned herbicides such as 2,4-4 and Triclopyr - the main active ingredients most people use to kill weeds. The Weed B Gon sold here has different ingredients that aren't as effective.

The herbicides you are looking for are selective, meaning they kill weeks and not your lawn.


----------



## Matix99def (Jul 15, 2019)

@dubzino par3 is for broadleaf weeds. I believe it's mixed at like 2 percent. I just sprayed some at 2 percent mix and weeds wilted the next morning. That jug will last forever. Find someone to go in on it with you.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Matix99def said:


> @dubzino par3 is for broadleaf weeds. I believe it's mixed at like 2 percent. I just sprayed some at 2 percent mix and weeds wilted the next morning. That jug will last forever. Find someone to go in on it with you.


 It is an espresso where Killex is Foldgers :crazy: it is a double concentration in fact. Rate is 55ml/M


----------



## Dasda (Apr 30, 2020)

You can order Tenacity from ebay or also in Buy/Sell section of this forum.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=17036


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Ellford said:


> Depends where you live @Lungal09 - Here in BC we drink Killex for breakfast! I've shipped some to some members back east, as it's not sold in ONT that I'm aware of.
> 
> ...and @Trogdor whatever you do - don't waste your $$$ on that organic crap that doesn't do anything.
> 
> I'd suggest ordering off Seedworld and/or check the Ontario forum to see if other members want to go in on orders with you.


Yeah we do.  Wish I had known we had the good stuff. Feel like spraying the Ecosense all over the lawn just to get that dark green colour it leaves. I kid...I kid.


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

How long does the big jug of par3 last? Anyone ?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

dubzino said:


> How long does the big jug of par3 last? Anyone ?


72 000sqf on a blanket spray. As I advised you can easily find all the info on the label searching Google.


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

So went ahead and purchased the Killex. I have been looking around but cant really find any information regarding this. I have a 20 month old and was wondering is it safe for him to play on the grass after applying this? We also have a dog. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@dubzino I would say 24h no access, for the baby if it will be crawling on the grass, at least 2 mows.


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Also how harsh is this stuff on the lawn? Is it okay to apply in the higher temps mid summer or?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

No. I would avoid spraying when temps are high. You can get around this by spraying at night.


----------



## dubzino (Sep 26, 2019)

Oh ok. And what temps are considered high?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Hi 20's. You know the type of heat we get in July and August - scorching hot. Spraying at night, usually between 8-9pm and you will be fine.


----------

